# Type B ED Physician Codes



## golions1986 (Jul 5, 2011)

Can anyone point me to the guidance related to physician pro-fee codes for Type B emergency room visits.  I am doing compliance work for a hospital network in PA.  There are several Type B ED facilities that we know we need to use the G codes for.  However, there is no clear guidance from CMS as to what codes the docs should use.  Would the emergency codes 99281-99285 be correct or would they use 99201-99215?


----------



## QuadRider (Jul 6, 2011)

99281 - 99285


----------



## golions1986 (Jul 7, 2011)

Can you provide me a source?  If I am reading the CFR correctly it looks like office visit codes.  I am hoping you are correct, it will make life here much easier for me.


----------



## QuadRider (Jul 7, 2011)

If you are coding the professional fees in an ER (type irrelevant), you would reference the 99281-99285 series in your CPT book.  Hope this helps.


----------



## golions1986 (Jul 8, 2011)

Even though a type B ED is not opened 24 hours a day per CPT guidance?


----------



## QuadRider (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes.  The ER that I have been coding for for 8 yrs (4 yrs facitlity side/4 yrs physician side) here in Calif has been using these codes for many years prior to my employment.  They are open from 9am-9pm.  The "G Codes" are used for facility billing due to the fact that the ER is not open 24 hrs.  This does not apply to the professional fee billing.


----------

